# nyu tisch



## syj (Mar 29, 2007)

has anyone been to the saturday at the square for accepted students? (it's on april 14th this year) is it worth going all the way from los angeles to nyc for it?


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 29, 2007)

im gonna go, im from LA.... i want to see the school again knowing i might go there


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 29, 2007)

It's really pretty cool. It convinced me to go to school here.


----------

